# Impaction: PLEASE HELP!!



## swelsh6 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,
My hedgie is 7 months old and is usually a happy camper. I noticed a couple weeks ago he was extremely grumpy, and it was completely out of character so I started watching him a little closer than usual. Behind his rear legs were a little pink after a few days so I called a friend of ours who works at a vet's office. After describing his diet/exercise/conditions to him, we got bad news. Come to find out, it can be dangerous to give hedgies freeze-dried mealworms for a treat and my hedgehog was in the early stages of impaction. Unfortunately, I just lost my job a month ago and cannot afford to get him treated properly, so I've been trying every home remedy that I've found (pumpkin, sweet potato, pedialyte) but none of them have actually made him poop... I'm starting to worry a lot that he is going to die, but I would love any suggestions on what I can do at home to help him. Also, as I'm sure he is feeling discomfort, is there anything at home I can give him for pain? I just hate the thought of him suffering and I already feel horrible that I can't take him to a vet. Please help!!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I don't think I would be feeding my hedgehog pedialyte. 
You can try feeding him bran flakes mixed in with his food. Unsweetened pumpkin is supposed to work.
Is he eating anything? Is he drinking?
If you put him on his back can you see his belly? If so, is does it look normal?
Have you tried giving him a bath? He might poop in the bath (at least mine always do). Just make sure the water is the temperature that you would use for a baby and then make sure he is dry before putting him back in his cage.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Also try adding a little vegetable oil in his food. Oil acts as a natural lubricant to the intestinal walls which may help with an easy passing. The same thing they do with cats who lick a lot of their own fur.


----------



## Hannah (May 15, 2014)

May I ask how many freeze-dried mealworms per day you were feeding him prior to his current state? I feed mine freeze-dried mealworms as well, but she eats them probably every other day... Maybe 4 every other day. :/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since you have a friend that works in a vets office, ask what they do for impaction and what meds they use. Perhaps your friend could get some meds for you, or take your hedgehog in at a cheaper rate. 

Have you tried letting him wander around in warm water? 

If he is fully impacted, no home remedy is going to work and might even make it worse. If you aren't able to take him to the vet, I suggest surrendering him to a rescue before it's too late.


----------



## swelsh6 (Jun 4, 2014)

He hasn't been eating much lately, I've switched his food every day and only about 10 pieces have been missing. It's better than nothing, but it's not as much as he'd usually eat. He has been drinking a lot of water and started puking a bit last night. I will definitely try the vegetable oil tonight, hopefully he won't notice it in there. Hannah, I had made a medley with his food, freeze dried veggies, and a small bag of the dried mealworms so it varied. No more than 3 a day. I would be very careful with them. Nancy, I was a bit nervous to put him in warm water, only because I don't want to stress him out any more than he is. I will definitely try it though, and see if it helps. He is walking a lot better today but still no poop that I've noticed. Thank you everyone so far for your help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just for future reference, nix the freeze dried veggies as well. All of the freeze dried stuff is risky for issues like this since they require so much more moisture to digest and without it, they're harder to properly digest and pass. Fresh, cooked, or baby food is better for veggies, and live mealies are better than freeze-dried. Good luck and I hope you can get his problems solved. I agree with Nancy that if you can't get him in to the vet and the warm water & oil don't produce anything by tomorrow, I'd find a rescue that's able to take him in and get him to the vet asap.


----------

